# halloween magazines



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Cutesy or not, I have to buy the Halloween magazines every year - they're the first "decorations" I put out. Nothing like a grinning jack-o-lantern on a magazine cover to get me in the spirit!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

I actually just bought a copy yesterday. I was so excited to get my copy, I've been collecting them since 2005 now. I love all the indoor decor ideas tgey have this year. Since my decor will be in my apartment this yeat it has tons of ideas I wanna use/make. Yay!!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Every fall I buy the "Taste of Home" Halloween edition. We have the past four or five years on our recipe book shelf. I love the little book. It's full of great recipes and some fun party ideas. They're expecially nice to have around if you have kids like I do.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

I got that Taste of Home last week. I walked all around the grocery store reading it (with the intention of putting it back) but then I decided I had to have it. Hmmm, can't find it now...I think my daughter laid claim to it!


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

ohhhhhhhh is taste of home halloween edition out already? I've been looking for halloween magazines but haven't seen any here yet  cry


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Gothikren said:


> ohhhhhhhh is taste of home halloween edition out already? I've been looking for halloween magazines but haven't seen any here yet  cry


Taste of Home and BHG hit the stands around here last Tuesday so you should be seeing them any time now.


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

I've been looking too. I'll buy the cheaper one


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

I'm a total sucker for those mini Halloween recipe books. lol
Have a bunch of them already from previous years. But, it doesn't stop me from going home with another one.


----------



## Winnie Sanderson (Dec 7, 2007)

I am a sucker too....I get them every year. Got 2 so far My favorite this year in Taste of Home is the "Cheesenstein" which is a cheese ball in the shape of a frankenstein head....lol


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Madame Leota said:


> Cutesy or not, I have to buy the Halloween magazines every year - they're the first "decorations" I put out. Nothing like a grinning jack-o-lantern on a magazine cover to get me in the spirit!


I have to agree!! I love the halloween mags. They officially start the season for me!


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Winnie Sanderson said:


> I am a sucker too....I get them every year. Got 2 so far My favorite this year in Taste of Home is the "Cheesenstein" which is a cheese ball in the shape of a frankenstein head....lol



I really liked the cheesestein too. I also liked the balloon ghosts with glow sticks inside..pretty neat idea.


----------



## Succub'Oz (Dec 5, 2007)

Got the Martha Stewart magazine today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Haven't had a lot of time to look through it yet but looks awesome as always. I loved the pumpkins in it. 

Also got the Family Circle October issue with pumpkins on the cover. Again, not been able to look through it much yet, but the new magazines are a'comin'!!

I saw the Matthew Mead too, but haven't gotten yet.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I haven't been able to find the Martha Halloween edition here. That's my favorite though.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

TK421 said:


> Every fall I buy the "Taste of Home" Halloween edition. We have the past four or five years on our recipe book shelf. I love the little book. It's full of great recipes and some fun party ideas. They're expecially nice to have around if you have kids like I do.


I finally spotted these today...do they always put out a small one and a full size mag?


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

I also bought the Halloween Edition of Martha Stewart Living. Alot of people think she only does cute. That is not so. Yea she does cutesy stuff but alot of it is very original and macabre. I just love the pictures.

Better Homes and Gardens Halloween Edition is good but it is mostly cutesy. Though there are a few articles with great pictures. I haven't bought it yet but I will. I usually buy almost every magazine with Halloween in it. I have a huge collection of Sept/Oct. magazine issues. Country Living is also one of my favorite but I haven't seen that one yet. Country Living has an entire book out this year devoted to Halloween. I bought my copy at TJ Maxx but I saw it today at Hobby Lobby. It does not have as great of pictures as country Living magazine but it is full of recipes and such.


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

I saw the (Disney)Family Fun Halloween edition...for $8.99  at Walmart! 

I want the Martha Stewart one for this year.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

I got my Martha Halloween mag at Wal-Mart on thursday. Now noth copies are hanging out on my coffee table!


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Holwatthemoon - we had the same response to the $ on the Disney Family fun mag -  !!!

But, we did pick up the Martha Stewart Halloween magazine - some good ideas - even though much of it was essentially ads for her own product and Grandinroad. But in their defense, the ad photos gave some good ideas that could be easily duplicated...

My wife still feels ripped off that the Halloween issue isn't included in the Martha Stewart Living subscription...but whatcha gonna do?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I too was a bit shocked at the price of the Disney Family Fun Halloween magazine. Personally I would have preferred they used cheaper printing (rather than the pretty heavy cover stock and glossy pages) to keep the cost down, but it will be a keeper and yes, I did end up parting with the money. I actually found a number of ideas and tips that I thought I'd probably never remember and really liked so bought it for reference. I don't have kids so all the kids costumes and such is of little value to me. I'm more into the recipes and decorating end of it so there really has to be something in there for me to go that high on a magazine.

I did look through the Matthew Meade issue and was tempted but after spending $10 for the Family Fun I couldn't bring myself to shell out another $13 I think it was.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Looked at every store in town and no one has the Martha Stewart magazine! Maybe magazines are released on different dates in different areas?


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Speaking of Family Fun, I was a subscriber back when my kids were little and we waited all year for the October issue! I remember the year they first featured the "Ring around the Ghosties", where you tie five or six sheet ghosts together, like they're holding hands and make them circle a tree. We did this and we were instantly the coolest house on the street!
That's really when our yard display took off. We just started adding something new every year and it's grown and evolved. We haven't done the ghosts in a few years, but this year may be the time to "revive" them, as I'm feeling kind of nostalgic now!


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm also a dutiful follower of the BHG Halloween editions since 2003, and am forever on the lookout for older editions in thrift shops (it is a sickness, I know). They have had articles featuring excellent artists who work with Halloween themes (my favorite part of the magazine), but sadly that isn't really manifested this year. Oh well, they have some nice atmospheric decorating tips and looking through the magazine is always a pleasure.

I quite agree that the Martha Stewart Halloween magazine is a good source even for those of us who like our Halloweens dark and eerie. There have been some creative costume and yard-haunt ideas that impressed me in the '07 edition, but I couldn't track down last year's edition. I'll be on the lookout for the current issue.

For those interested in sculptural/doll-making arts (which I'm rather new to), there is a Halloween dominated and very tantalizing Art Doll Quarterly Magazine out now. Lots of great pieces, including an article on Scott Smith's character-oozing figures and dolls *drool.* Gawd, I want the pirate-cat on the cover!Art Doll Quarterly


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

So far I've picked up Pack-o-Fun, Martha Stewart Halloween edition, large and small taste of home, All You Plan ahead for Halloween edition, and the Better Homes and Gardens Halloween tricks and treats. I haven't had a chance to look through all of them so far, but I'm steadily making my way and keeping an eye out for more. I love seeing what others are posting so I know what to keep watching for.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

me also. I have a box of old Halloween edition mags. I often look to them for inspiration, recipies.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Can someone tell me what this Family Fun magazine looks like?


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Gothikren said:


> So far I've picked up Pack-o-Fun, Martha Stewart Halloween edition, large and small taste of home, All You Plan ahead for Halloween edition, and the Better Homes and Gardens Halloween tricks and treats. I haven't had a chance to look through all of them so far, but I'm steadily making my way and keeping an eye out for more. I love seeing what others are posting so I know what to keep watching for.


I saw the better homes and gardens the other day and was SO tempted to get it because they had a spread on Halloween birthday parties. Pictures were so cute! I resisted temptaion to buy it though. LOL


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

> I quite agree that the Martha Stewart Halloween magazine is a good source even for those of us who like our Halloweens dark and eerie. There have been some creative costume and yard-haunt ideas that impressed me in the '07 edition, but I couldn't track down last year's edition. I'll be on the lookout for the current issue.


Martha Stewart Living didn't have a Halloween Edition in 2008, so not to worry  This year I got mine at Barnes & Noble. They seem to get magazines a little faster.


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

creepyhomemaker: thanks for the info, that makes me feel better that I didn't simply miss it. Sounds like I need to go to Barnes & Noble then.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

dippedstix said:


> Can someone tell me what this Family Fun magazine looks like?



I think everyone is referring to the Halloween Special Edition of Family Fun ($9.99). It has 6 pics on the cover: a girl in witch's hat; spider cupcake; 2 kids wearing pumpkin tie dye shirts; bread bones; JOL; and spooky eyes candle votive. Says "151 clever ideas; costumes, crafts, pumpkins & treats; plus easy ideas for Halloween parties; bonus clip art decorations and more"

Sorry my camera isn't available right now.


----------



## EdgarPoe (Aug 17, 2009)

Borders has the MArtha Stewart one out. 

I got the Matthew Mead as well. Not too bad---a bit heavy on the food ideas, but the sticks and stones section was kind of neat.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Martha has such cool ideas in her Halloween issues. I need to get mine tomarrow and a buch of the others that are out. I can't get enough Halloween ideas. These mags really add to my own haunt, parties, and decorations.


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

I went hog wild on Thursday and got the BHG, Matthew Mead, Martha Stewart, and Woman's Day Mag's. Spent about $30.. All of them have SOMETHING in them that we can use either this year, or next, or just as an every day idea (foodwise! cuz we are foodies here).... I love my halloween mag's. I was pulling out my backissues today, and I have All the Martha Stewarts since 2002.... I got a nice pile next to my bed now!


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Ok a couple of things I'm curious about here...... first what the heck is Matthew Meade (spelling ) I've never seen that ....... am I missing out on something good?

second I've been debating on making a binder with all craft ideas I want to make cut from magazines and placed in one spot (at this point) it's hard to remember what's where as I'm getting a pile of stuff (from the last few years). Does anyone else do this, and if so do you regret cutting up your halloween magazines? I'm so happy having mine I hate to cut them up  I also can't spend money to go buy two of everything or photo copy every page I like. Suggestions past experiences.?


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

I don't cut up my Halloween magazines and the reason I don't is because even the ads in them are themed with the fonts and stuff. or like there will be a regular room but with just touches of orange and black and I get ideas from some of them too. Plus I do alot of different things in my haunt and house. I have a haunted house that is not near my house that is where the scary stuff is. My yard is traditional Halloween, cemetery zombies etc. My house is victorian so it looks gothic 365 but on Halloween I make it look like an actual haunted house except for my kitchen which is pretty much primitive with a fall look all the time. So I use all the ideas even the ones that you probably wouldn't cut out. But I'm one of those wierd people who looks for the most perfect looking copy in the rack.


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

Matthew Mead is just another publication. It's a nicer looking Mag, with lots of recipes, and some cool ideas. Its definitely more expensive than other publications for sure! I got all mine from Target... It was the only place that had the new Martha Stewart Halloween. I called my local Barnes & Noble, Borders, Walmart, and finally found it at Target. 

Question... Do we have a full list of all available Halloween Magazines somewhere on here? It would be nice for there to be a complete (or mostly complete) list of whats available for us OC-Halloween-Types. =)

I got:
Better Homes & Gardens Halloween
Matthew Mead Halloween
Martha Stewart Halloween (used to be called Holiday Halloween...)
Woman's Day Halloween


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

My hubby got me the Better Homes and Gardens Halloween tricks and treats edition. I don't usually pick those up, since I tend to have too many ideas and the magazines just make it worse. 

I really love the elegant stuff - the crows and apothecary arrangements. I'm going to sit down this weekend and look at the recipes and see what else I can come up with. I'm planning on doing some of their little stuff too. Nice selection and great ideas!

My hubby started growsing about the amount of projects I'm working on and I told him that he was the one that BOUGHT the magazine... what did he expect? It's for IDEAS!


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

I, too, have a hard time cutting up my magazines... Some mags only have a page or two (like Better Homes & Gardens, and Family Circle) that I want to keep, but if I don't tear it out and put it with my Halloween stuff, I'll surely forget about it!

I thought I'd be productive and buy a binder, and some of those plastic hanger-things that you can put in your magazines so that they will be secured in a binder, but it's been so long, and who knows where those plastic things are! I can't find them.  

I do put my cut out articles in plastic sleeves, tho. There are in the same pile with my favorite halloween mags. I dedicated a special drawer just for them- at least I know where they are!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I just got the new Marth Sewart living Halloween issue. There is some great stuff in it!


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Frankie's Girl said:


> My hubby got me the Better Homes and Gardens Halloween tricks and treats edition. I don't usually pick those up, since I tend to have too many ideas and the magazines just make it worse.
> 
> I really love the elegant stuff - the crows and apothecary arrangements. I'm going to sit down this weekend and look at the recipes and see what else I can come up with. I'm planning on doing some of their little stuff too. Nice selection and great ideas!
> 
> My hubby started growsing about the amount of projects I'm working on and I told him that he was the one that BOUGHT the magazine... what did he expect? It's for IDEAS!


LOL- too funny. My hubby is just now starting to get excited. We're amatures. He's going to try his first stand up with PVC. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

I bought the Taste of Home (larger size one), Better Homes and Gardens, Martha Stewart. I had the Matthew Mead in my hand at Walgreen's the other day when I had a coupon. I wanted something else from there so I got the BHG with it (to keep my cost near the $25) and figured I'd get it along with something else at another Walgreen's and use a coupon. WRONG! The only Walgreen's that had it was the first one I went to. I've seen the mag at Michaels, so I'll probably get it the next time I see it somewhere.

Creepy: I, too, have to pick up the most perfect copy of the mags. No rippled covers or crinkled corners for me! Unfortunately, that bit of perfectionism doesn't carry over to the rest of my home.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Got my BH&G Tricks & treats yesterday, as well as Taste of Home (small one). Also got my OTC catalog last week, but have been waiting for September to indulge!! Today's the day! I know what I'll be doing this afternoon!!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Question - do you get the Martha Stewart Halloween special if you have a subscription to Martha Stewart Living? I got a free subscription and don't know if I will get that issue or if I will need to buy it.


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

Alright I have to say this is weird. I just bought Country Living Halloween/October. In it there is an article titled The Thrill of the Haunt. One of the pictures in this article has a "curiosities" cabinet. In it it has old bottles, an antique doll, some medical instruments, false teeth etc. and a picture of a naked woman. Not an old medical illustration but a modern photo of some naked woman just standing there. It's actually kinda funny because it looks really out of place. I don't know what they were thinking


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

OMG!! I am SO glad to see I'm not the only one here that collects all the HAlloween editions of magazines!! LOL I shoulda known!! 

Yes, I keep them in a box, and last weekend, when I was taking inventory, I got so excited when I came across them! I got them out and have been "refreshing" my memory of the older mags. 

I am doing my WM shopping tonight - I am eager to get to the magazine section and see if there are some new ones I don't have yet! I love the little food one!!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Well, a whole new batch of magazines hit the stands today and still no Martha!
hmmm... wonder how far I'm gonna have to go to get one?


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

YAHHOOOOO!!!

At WM last night I scored, Martha's Halloween Edition, the little food one, and 2 others (I think one was called the All for One? and then I think the other was a Home and Garden one maybe? )

I leave for a soccer tournament in Plano Friday, (5 hour drive, ugh!) and I have left all 4 magazines in the sack, to take to read on the road....they keep calling me....taunting me...I don't know if I can make it 2 more days without taking a least a PEEEKKK!!  LOL


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

Has the Instructables Halloween edition been released yet?


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

*pics of magazines Martha etc..*

Heres a pic of some of the Halloween issues


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

purpleferrets3 said:


> Heres a pic of some of the Halloween issues


Wow! We have *none* of those here! They all look very promising though.
I'll keep trying!


----------



## DeepSix (Jun 20, 2009)

I just purchased the new Martha Stewart Holidays Halloween mag and I'm pretty disappointed with it. A lot of it is recycled and then in the middle is a good chunk of catalog, it hardly compares to the one from 2007... I've been flipping through a lot of the mags and find their ideas are pretty similar, as well as "kid friendly", not to say there's anything wrong with that but I was hoping there would be more sophisticated halloween decor ideas out this year. I guess I'll just have to keep looking XP


----------



## Chuckmeout (Aug 31, 2009)

I cant find country living anywhere! I went to borders and they had everyone but that. where have you guys found that one?


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

Rikki said:


> Question - do you get the Martha Stewart Halloween special if you have a subscription to Martha Stewart Living? I got a free subscription and don't know if I will get that issue or if I will need to buy it.



I've had a subscription for years, and have not yet received the regular October issue. I think that Halloween magazine pictured is a special issue and not included in yearly subscriptions. I'm waiting for the Oct. issue which should be here soon I hope, then I'll know.


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

chuckmeout.. I got mine at Krogers grocery store


----------



## MikeCuCu (Aug 27, 2007)

*Food Network Magazine*

Just got the October issue in the mail today, didn't have a chance to look in depth but it has a couple halloween sections in it! 

The sections include: 
Cheers!: Try a spooky cocktail
Sweet Ideas: Make fun and cheap decorations out of candy corn.
Slashing Pumpkins: The ace of cakes carves cool jack o lanterns. 
Good Eats, Good Costumes: Seems to be about kids costumes.
Just The Facts: Carmel: how to make the perfect Carmel apple is highlighted.

Might want to check it out before you buy, but I love this magazine and love it even more now!


----------

